# Reclassify land in Cavite/Build house



## AJHRPU (Jun 16, 2015)

Hi there - would appreciate any insight from the friendly souls here on:

1. Finding a trustworthy Real Estate lawyer in Cavite.

2. Practical insight into reclassification of land from agriculture to residential.
We're in the process of potentially purchasing land in Cavite. Most of the larger lots being sold (few thousand sqm) are agricultural and the only answer I've ever heard is that one buys the land, gets the title transferred (a 2-3 month process), builds a house and then gets the land reclassified as residential once the surveyor comes around every few years and sees that there's a house on the land. This sounds too easy. Per the law I believe the reclassification would happen before attempting to construct anything, or potentially end up having to tear down what was built if the request to reclassify isn't approved.

Anyway, I know the law as written is one thing and reality often looks different, so looking to see if anyone has practical experience from Cavite on the process of reclassifying agri-land, or if reclassifying is even needed to build a house on land w/o negative consequences.

Thanks a bunch in advance!


----------

